# Ginger Vape Boxer Regulated Squonk Mod



## Stevovapes (19/1/18)

I need one of these in my life. Anyone got one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/1/18)

Welcome to the forum @Stevovapes 

Great looking mod that, hope you manage to find it

When you get a chance feel free to introduce yourself to the community here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-497


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/1/18)

Stevovapes said:


> I need one of these in my life. Anyone got one?
> View attachment 119588



Hi brother
You wont find one locally only off ginger vapes website.
At the price it is not viable for vendors to bring them in.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stevovapes (22/1/18)

I saw a local one selling one for R2000. A bit out of my price range for Jan though. 

Thanks for the info though bru


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/1/18)

Stevovapes said:


> I saw a local one selling one for R2000. A bit out of my price range for Jan though.
> 
> Thanks for the info though bru



You sure that was the regulated version brother?
There is a Mech version and then the you get like the one posted in your OP with a dna75c chip that sells for around £375 on Ginger Vapes.


----------

